# Diplomarbeit: Computerspieler versus Konsolenspieler - Online-Befragung Brauche eure Hilfe



## Aysem (5. März 2013)

Hallo liebe PCGH-Community,

für meine Diplomarbeit im Fach Medienpädagogik mit dem Titel "Computerspieler versus Konsolenspieler" brauche ich eure Hilfe. Es wäre toll, wenn ihr euch die Zeit nehmen würdet, an meiner Online-Befragung teilzunehmen. Das ganze dauert 15-20 Minuten und ist selbstverständlich anonym. Vielen Dank!

Hier der Link: https://umfrage.uni-landau.de/limesurvey/index.php/196944/lang-de

Falls es euch interessiert, in der kommunikationswissenschaftlichen Forschung werden Computer- und Konsolenspieler gerne zusammengefasst. Ich bin jedoch der Meinung, dass es sehr wohl (wissenschaftlich bedeutsame) Unterschiede gibt. Das möchte ich mit meiner Befragung gerne herausfinden und belegen. Wir werden sehen...

Ergebnisse werden in einer kurzen und verständlichen Zusammenfassung hier im Forum veröffentlicht, das wird aber eine Weile dauern (ca. zwei bis drei Monate).


----------



## Dis.Grace (5. März 2013)

*AW: Diplomarbeit: Computerspieler versus Konsolenspieler - Online-Befragung Braucheeure Hilfe*

dann mal viel Glück un Erfolg


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. März 2013)

*AW: Diplomarbeit: Computerspieler versus Konsolenspieler - Online-Befragung Braucheeure Hilfe*

Done, auch wenn zwischen den Fragen viel Spielraum ist weshalb man was gewählt hat oder nicht


----------



## Adi1 (5. März 2013)

*AW: Diplomarbeit: Computerspieler versus Konsolenspieler - Online-Befragung Braucheeure Hilfe*

So, mal schauen was dabei rauskommt.


----------



## Aysem (5. März 2013)

*AW: Diplomarbeit: Computerspieler versus Konsolenspieler - Online-Befragung Braucheeure Hilfe*

Vielen Dank an euch alle 

Falls ihr Fragen habt, könnt ihr euch gerne an mich wenden. Über Ergebnisse werde ich berichten, das wird aber voraussichtlich zwei bis drei Monate dauern.


----------



## schrotflinte56 (5. März 2013)

*AW: Diplomarbeit: Computerspieler versus Konsolenspieler - Online-Befragung Braucheeure Hilfe*

ich habs auch mal ausgefüllt.

mfg


----------



## ugotitbad (5. März 2013)

*AW: Diplomarbeit: Computerspieler versus Konsolenspieler - Online-Befragung Braucheeure Hilfe*



> Vielen Dank für die Teilnahme!



Gern geschehen!


----------



## Adi1 (5. März 2013)

*AW: Diplomarbeit: Computerspieler versus Konsolenspieler - Online-Befragung Braucheeure Hilfe*

Ich habe jetzt auch meine Kreuzchen gemacht.


----------



## stoepsel (5. März 2013)

*AW: Diplomarbeit: Computerspieler versus Konsolenspieler - Online-Befragung Braucheeure Hilfe*

So, meine Wenigkeit hat Dir dann auch mal den Gefallen getan und deine Fragen beantwortet.


----------



## cultraider (5. März 2013)

*AW: Diplomarbeit: Computerspieler versus Konsolenspieler - Online-Befragung Braucheeure Hilfe*

habs gemacht  denn viel Erfolg und kannst ja dann mal deine fertige Diplomarbeit hier einstellen, würde mich über eine derartige Lektüre freuen.


----------



## Malkav85 (5. März 2013)

*AW: Diplomarbeit: Computerspieler versus Konsolenspieler - Online-Befragung Braucheeure Hilfe*

Und wann bekommen wir unseren Keks? ^^


----------



## fear.de (5. März 2013)

schrotflinte56 schrieb:


> ich habs auch mal ausgefüllt.
> 
> mfg



!!!!!


----------



## Dartwurst (5. März 2013)

*AW: Diplomarbeit: Computerspieler versus Konsolenspieler - Online-Befragung Braucheeure Hilfe*

Viel Erfolg bei Deiner Arbeit.


----------



## Takei Naodar (5. März 2013)

*AW: Diplomarbeit: Computerspieler versus Konsolenspieler - Online-Befragung Braucheeure Hilfe*

Aber bitte auch mal die Ergebnisse hier hinterher als Usernews posten ok?


----------



## Aysem (5. März 2013)

*AW: Diplomarbeit: Computerspieler versus Konsolenspieler - Online-Befragung Braucheeure Hilfe*

Klaro! Das wird ne Weile dauern, aber ich verspreche euch die Ergebnisse in einer Zusammenfassung zu posten. Wie gesagt zwei bis drei Monate wird es mit Sicherheit dauern, da ich mich parallel schon für einen Job bewerbe. Die komplette Diplomarbeit werde ich nicht posten, da habe ich zuviele Bedenken. Eine kurze und verständliche Zusammenfassung verspreche ich euch auf jeden Fall! Danke nochmal


----------



## Malkav85 (5. März 2013)

*AW: Diplomarbeit: Computerspieler versus Konsolenspieler - Online-Befragung Braucheeure Hilfe*



Aysem schrieb:


> Die komplette Diplomarbeit werde ich nicht posten, da habe ich zuviele Bedenken.



Angst, das es hier zuviele Guttenbergs und Schavans gibt?


----------



## sfc (5. März 2013)

*AW: Diplomarbeit: Computerspieler versus Konsolenspieler - Online-Befragung Braucheeure Hilfe*

Ich hab auch mal mitgemacht. Eine sehr schöne Umfrage. 

Aber mal ein kleiner Hinweis: Fachzeitschriften sind Blätter für ein Fachpublikum, das sich beruflich mit dem Thema auseinandersetzt. Die PC GAMES usw. sind eigentlich Special-Interest-Zeitschriften. Würde ich zumindest im Text deiner Arbeit differenzieren, bevor dein Prof noch klugscheißt


----------



## Aysem (5. März 2013)

*AW: Diplomarbeit: Computerspieler versus Konsolenspieler - Online-Befragung Braucheeure Hilfe*



MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Angst, das es hier zuviele Guttenbergs und Schavans gibt?


 
Du kannst dir gar nicht vorstellen wie sehr....

Im Ernst: Ich möchte nur einfach vermeiden, dass sich da irgendwann mal irgendwer nach Herzenslust bedient. Kann ja auch per Google-Suche passieren. Es ist meine Arbeit und vor allem mein geistiges Eigentum, dementsprechend bin ich vorsichtig. Ich misstraue hier weniger der Community, im Gegenteil. Ich bin (positiv) überrascht, dass sich hier soviele dafür interessieren und sich die Mühe machen an der Befragung teilzunehmen. Außerdem gebt ihr mir sehr wertvolle Feedbacks. Damit hab ich nicht gerechnet. Das ist wirklich toll!


----------



## DerpMonstah (5. März 2013)

*AW: Diplomarbeit: Computerspieler versus Konsolenspieler - Online-Befragung Braucheeure Hilfe*

Hab auch mal mitgemacht. Besitze mehrere Konsolen und n PC


----------



## Aysem (5. März 2013)

*AW: Diplomarbeit: Computerspieler versus Konsolenspieler - Online-Befragung Braucheeure Hilfe*



sfc schrieb:


> Aber mal ein kleiner Hinweis: Fachzeitschriften sind Blätter für ein Fachpublikum, das sich beruflich mit dem Thema auseinandersetzt. Die PC GAMES usw. sind eigentlich Special-Interest-Zeitschriften. Würde ich zumindest im Text deiner Arbeit differenzieren, bevor dein Prof noch klugscheißt


 
Danke für die Info. Mein Prof. bzw. Dr. hats schon abgenickt. Da wird es keinen Stress geben. Trotzdem vielen Dank. Ich freue mich über solche Feedbacks, die bringen mich weiter. Nur zur Info: Ab jetzt kann ich nichts mehr ändern, sonst würde ich die Ergebnisse verfälschen/ verzerren.


----------



## GotPainInTheAss (5. März 2013)

*AW: Diplomarbeit: Computerspieler versus Konsolenspieler - Online-Befragung Braucheeure Hilfe*

Hab mitgemacht 
Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn du die Ergebnisse hier veröffentlichst


----------



## Gast20141208 (5. März 2013)

*AW: Diplomarbeit: Computerspieler versus Konsolenspieler - Online-Befragung Braucheeure Hilfe*

Ähm, hier liest niemand die Computer Bild, egal in welcher Form. 

PS: hoffentlich


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (5. März 2013)

*AW: Diplomarbeit: Computerspieler versus Konsolenspieler - Online-Befragung Braucheeure Hilfe*

Bin dabei. Viel Erfolg mit deiner Arbeit!


----------



## OctoCore (5. März 2013)

*AW: Diplomarbeit: Computerspieler versus Konsolenspieler - Online-Befragung Braucheeure Hilfe*

Okay - ich habe mich auch mal ernsthaft durchgekämpft.
Obwohl das eine oder andere darin kommentarwürdig oder fragewürdig (nicht fragwürdig in negativem Sinn ) ist - ich schlucks mal runter, ist ja alles schon festgeklopft.


----------



## Rolk (5. März 2013)

*AW: Diplomarbeit: Computerspieler versus Konsolenspieler - Online-Befragung Braucheeure Hilfe*

So, habe auch mal die dicken Kinder von Landau unterstützt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. März 2013)

*AW: Diplomarbeit: Computerspieler versus Konsolenspieler - Online-Befragung Braucheeure Hilfe*

/done.
Anmerkung: Bei dem dicken Frageblock im mittleren Abschnitt ist immer eine technische Frage zwischengewürfelt, die ziemlich schlecht passt. Alles andere lässt sich nach dem Schema "was verspreche ich mir / was ist mir wichtig" beantworten. Aber z.B. Einstellmöglichkeiten? Natürlich kann ich davon ausgehen, dass die mir ein PC-Spiel bietet. Aber das ist nicht der Grund, warum ich ein Spiel spiele.


----------



## OctoCore (5. März 2013)

*AW: Diplomarbeit: Computerspieler versus Konsolenspieler - Online-Befragung Braucheeure Hilfe*

 Das ist auch einer von den erwähnten Punkten, wo ich's mir verkniffen habe.


----------



## maxmueller92 (5. März 2013)

Done, allerdings haben mich manche Fragen etwas verwirrt :o


----------



## Coldhardt (5. März 2013)

maxmueller92 schrieb:
			
		

> Done, allerdings haben mich manche Fragen etwas verwirrt :o



/sign  
War etwas kompliziert


----------



## ZeroX360 (5. März 2013)

*AW: Diplomarbeit: Computerspieler versus Konsolenspieler - Online-Befragung Braucheeure Hilfe*

Feddich Meister ich hoffe du hast mit deinem Vorhaben Erfolg.
Wie andere auch bereits erwähnte.
Hätte ich auch zwischen durch gerne mein Senf abgegeben.


----------



## totovo (7. März 2013)

*AW: Diplomarbeit: Computerspieler versus Konsolenspieler - Online-Befragung Braucheeure Hilfe*

/Done 

mir erschließt sich zwar auch der Sinn einiger Fragen nicht, da sie nicht wirklich zum Thema passen und eher an psychologische Spielchen erinnern, aber gut, auf die Auswerung komt es an


----------



## Aysem (7. März 2013)

Wie ich sehe, hinterfragt ihr alle fleißig. Super! Immer kritisch bleiben. 

Noch kann ich euch nicht verraten, was im Einzelnen alles erforscht werden soll, denn sonst würde ich eine Verzerrung der Ergebnisse riskieren. Das werde ich sofort nachholen, wenn die Online-Befragung beendet ist, was spätestens in drei Wochen der Fall sein sollte. Bitte habt dafür Verständnis.

Natürlich ist keine Forschung perfekt und es ist ja auch "nur" eine Diplomarbeit und keine Doktorarbeit. Dementsprechend sollte man das auch sehen. Trotzdem dürft ihr gerne weiter kritisieren.

Wenn die Befragung abgeschlossen ist, stelle ich mich gerne einer Diskussion mit euch.


----------



## GotPainInTheAss (7. März 2013)

*AW: Diplomarbeit: Computerspieler versus Konsolenspieler - Online-Befragung Braucheeure Hilfe*

Wieviele haben denn schon mitgemacht?


----------



## Aysem (7. März 2013)

*AW: Diplomarbeit: Computerspieler versus Konsolenspieler - Online-Befragung Braucheeure Hilfe*

Bis jetzt knapp 200


----------



## Ifosil (7. März 2013)

*AW: Diplomarbeit: Computerspieler versus Konsolenspieler - Online-Befragung Braucheeure Hilfe*

Ich weis schon wie es ausgeht ^^ PCler sind "Pro´s" und Konsoleros "Lows"


----------



## Sieben (10. März 2013)

*AW: Diplomarbeit: Computerspieler versus Konsolenspieler - Online-Befragung Braucheeure Hilfe*

Habe auch an der Umfrage teilgenommen.

Schade finde ich, dass man (falls man nur den PC als Spielgerät nimmt) nicht die Möglichkeit hat etwas über die Nachteile des Spiele-PC oder die Vorteile der Konsole als Spieleplattform zu schreiben. Ist ja nicht so, dass ich Konsolen automatisch verabscheue, weil ich (seit meine PS2 den Geist aufgab nach erlischen der Garantie) hauptsächlich am PC spiele.

Irritiert hat mich zudem, dass ich anscheinend nur 17 von 18 Fragen beantwortet habe, obwohl ich mir sicher bin jede Seite ausgefüllt zu haben


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. März 2013)

*AW: Diplomarbeit: Computerspieler versus Konsolenspieler - Online-Befragung Braucheeure Hilfe*

Es ist anzunehmen, dass es min. 1 Konsolen und PC spezifische Seite gibt, die man je nach Plattformauswahl nicht zu sehen bekommt


----------



## Aysem (11. März 2013)

*AW: Diplomarbeit: Computerspieler versus Konsolenspieler - Online-Befragung Braucheeure Hilfe*

Vor- und Nachteile von PC und Konsole waren ürsprünglich beide vorhanden, aber im Vorab-Test hatte sich herausgestellt, dass alle Teilnehmer immer das gleiche reingeschrieben haben. Deswegen gibt es jeweils nur noch Nachteile, aber zu Anfang wird ja auch nach dem Entscheidungsgrund für PC/ Konsole gefragt. Da kann man eigentlich auch mit Vorteilen antworten.
Das mit den Fragen (Bsp.: 17 von 18 beantwortet) ist ein Workaround von mir, da eigentlich ein Statusbalken angezeigt werden sollte, dessen Skript aber nicht funktioniert. Dementsprechend hast du alle 18 Fragen beantwortet. Nur wenn du Frage 18 angezeigt bekommst, dann hast du sie ja noch nicht beantwortet. Deswegen hast du diese Anzeige, beantwortet hast du aber alles. - Kann man drüber streiten, ob das so gut ist. Irgendwann fehlt aber die Zeit, sich um jede Kleinigkeit zu kümmern. Oder in dem Fall: Ich kann die Vorlage und das Statusbalken-Skript als Student (ohne Adminrechte) nicht ändern.

@ruyven_macran: Genauso ist es. Es gibt verschiedene Fragebögen, die sich aber nur in Kleinigkeiten unterscheiden.


----------



## batmaan (21. März 2013)

Wenn es ein Schulfach zu Technik von Computer- und Konsolenspielen geben würde, welche Note hätten Sie?

Damit ist doch gemeint, wie "gut" ich bin in Spielen oder?

Ansonsten ganz interessant die Fragen, nur manche waren doch sehr stumpf.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. März 2013)

Zockologie war damit sicherlich nicht gemeint, ich würde da am ehesten Programmieren vermuten ( meine Vermutung kann allerdings genauso wahr sein wie 13 Taler Schein  ).


----------



## Laudian (21. März 2013)

Ich finde viele der Fragen ziemlich unglücklich gewählt, Beispiele:

"Kann ich je nach Stimmung passend aussuchen" - Jeder der die Frage mit Nein beantworte kann entweder nicht Lesen oder hat nur ein Spiel.
Sollte das vielleicht eher heißen "Suche ich je nach Stimmung aus" ?
Oder sollte es eher heißen: "Welche der folgenden Punkte sind ihnen wichtig ?" - Ich weiß wirklich bei vielen Fragen aus diesem Grund nicht, wie ich sie beantworten soll.

Die Auswahl - PC, Konsole, Beides, ist auch ziemlich beschränkt. Man könnte ohne zusätzlichen Aufwand nach Modell der Konsole fragen, das würde kaum zusätzliche Arbeit machen, kann aber einen ungeheuren Informationsgewinn darstellen.

Oder der Punkt "Haben klare Regeln". Mensch Ärger dich nich hat auch ziemlich eindeutige Regeln. Oder soll das im Vergleich zum normalen Leben gemeint sein ?

"Lassen mir die Wahl, die das Spiel grafisch dargestellt wird" - Was soll das jetzt wieder bedeuten ? Auflösung, Qualität, oder vielleicht Texturpakete für Minecraft ?

"Geben mir die Möglichkeit, die Steuerung an meine Wünsche anzupassen" - Offensichtlich geben einem die allermeisten Computerspiele diese Möglichkeit, die allermeisten Konsolenspiele nicht. Bei der Fragestellung werden aber beide zusammengefasst. Ich kann wirklich nicht erkennen, worauf die Frage abzielt. Ich spiele doch Computerspiele nicht, weil ich so unglaublich viel Nutzen daraus ziehe, die Steuerung anpassen zu können / nicht zu können. Oder weil ich es so geil finde, das Spiel an meine Hardware anzupassen...

"Wenn es ein Schulfach zu Technik von Computer- und Konsolenspielen geben würde, welche Note hätten Sie?" Was für Inhalte sollte denn so ein Fach haben ? Spiele sind ja ein extrem breit gefächertes Feld: Musik, Design, Programmierung uvm.

"Warum haben Sie sich für einen Computer als Spielegerät entschieden?" Ich habe mich doch garnicht für einen Computer entschieden. Schließlich habe ich hier noch Gameboy, SNES, Gamecube, Wii, Nintendo DS, xBox und PS2 rumliegen.


Und dann dieses "benennen sie die Vorteile des PC's und die Nachteile der Konsole". Was für wissenschaftliche Ergebnisse erhoffst du dir denn davon ? Du hast bewiesen, dass PC's toller sind als Konsolen, weil über Konsolen nur schlechtes geschrieben wurde ?


Alles in allem finde ich die Umfrage extrem schlecht geplant. Hast du die Umfrage schonmal mit einigen Leuten ausprobiert und Feedback eingeholt ?
Wie stellst du sicher, dass die Umfrage zu etwa gleichen Teilen von verschiedenen Bevölkerungsschichten beantwortet wird.



Wenn ich auf so einer Umfrage basierend eine Arbeit einreichen würde, unser Professor für empirische Sozialforschung würde mich garantiert durchfallen lassen (Ich studiere Volkswirtschaftslehre).
Hats du dir mal irgendwo angeguckt, wie man Fragen stellen sollte, oder hast du die Umfrage einfach mal so drauflos erstellt ?
Ich würde dir dringend dazu raten, die Umfrage nochmal zu überarbeiten, bevor du am Ende mit leeren Händen da stehst.


----------



## Aysem (21. März 2013)

Die Fragen, die du ansprichst beziehen sich alle auf deinen persönlich intendierten Nutzen "Was versprichst du dir davon?" Diese Fragen sind auch nicht von mir sondern aus einer anderen (von mehreren Seiten für sehr gut befundenen) Studie aus der Fachliteratur. Du kannst ein Spiel auch nicht nach deiner Stimmung aussuchen! Es geht darum, ob das für dich eine Rolle spielt oder nicht. Wenn nicht, dann eben nicht. Dies lässt sich auf all deine zitierten Antwortmöglichkeiten übertragen.

Generell geht es mir auch nicht um eine genaue Differenzierung einzelner Konsolen. Auch Handhelds, Tablets und Smartphones wurden bewusst weg gelassen, da sie mit der eigentliche Frage nicht viel zu tun haben.
Die Schulfach-Frage dient lediglich der Selbsteinschätzung, wie gut oder schlecht man sich mit eben dieser Technik auskennt. Außerdem impliziert der Begriff "Schule", dass die Inhalte entsprechend vorbereitet werden, bevor es eine Zensur gibt.

Ich möchte an dieser Stelle mal betonen, dass ich weder PCler noch Konsoleros als "besser" oder "schlechter" hinstellen möchte. Einige von euch scheinen zu meinen, dass es hier nur darum geht etwas als gut oder schlecht zu bewerten. Das war nie mein Anspruch! Mein Anspruch ist es, Motive und Funktionen zu explorieren und herauszufinden ob diese durch technische Selbstwirksamkeit beeinflusst werden. Computerspieler vs. Konsolenspieler bezieht sich hier auf Unterschiede in Motiven und Funktionen. In der Kommunikationswissenschaft werden beide in einen Topf geworfen und ich versuche anhand der Motive, Unterschiede herauszuarbeiten.

Ja, es gab einen Probelauf, der von mehreren (fachkundigen) Kommilitonen durchgeführt wurde. Auch mit meinem Prof. bzw. Dr. habe ich den Fragebogen genau besprochen. Der Fragebogen ist für meine Fragestellung vollkommen ausreichend und auch nicht nur auf ein Fachpublikum (zum Punkt: Texturpacks für Minecraft) und "millimetergenaue" technische Differenzierung zugeschnitten. 

Mir ist klar, dass hier im Forum ein großer Fokus auf Hardware und genaue technische Differenzierung gelegt wird. Doch das ist nunmal nicht die eigentliche Frage. Trotzdem Danke für die mühevolle Antwort bzw. das Feedback.


----------



## MyArt (21. März 2013)

Erledigt


----------



## Laudian (21. März 2013)

Es geht mir hier auch nicht so um die technischen Details, sondern darum, dass manche Fragen nicht eindeutig beantwortbar sind.

Welches Medium bevorzugen Sie für Spiele?
Für Spieltyp A bevorzuge ich PC's, für Spieltyp B bevorzuge ich Konsolen. Ich muss mich aber für eines von beiden entscheiden. --> Die Antwortmöglichkeit spiegeln die Realität nicht ausreichend wieder, meine Antwort fällt zufällig aus.

Wie häufig spielen Sie Computer- oder Konsolenspiele pro Woche?
5 mal. --> x Stunden ist keine Antwort auf die Frage.


Wenn Sie Computer- oder Konsolenspiele spielen, welchen Nutzen ziehen Sie daraus, was versprechen Sie sich davon?

"Sie machen einfach Spaß"  --> Genau das verspreche ich mir von Spielen, trifft zu.

"Kann ich auch mit anderen zusammen spielen" --> Ich spiele gerne mit anderen zusammen PC Spiele, und die meisten Spiele würde ich ohne Multiplayer Modus nicht einmal anfassen. Ich habe aber auch keine Probleme, mit Freunden in der realen Welt etwas zu unternehmen, weswegen das kein Nutzen ist, den ich aus der Konsole ziehe. Also Antworte ich mit Nein, richtig ?

"Ermöglichen es mir Einstellungen (Audio, Grafik) zu optimieren/ zu verändern" --> Inwiefern zieht man daraus einen Nutzen ? So in der Art etwa:
Yeah, ich hab gerade die bestmöglichen Einstellungen gefunden, unter denen Spiel x mit 60 FPS läuft... Dann kann ich ja jetzt beruhigt ins Bett gehen und mich 3 Tage lang freuen (und anschließend das nächste Spiel optimieren).

"Kann ich je nach Stimmung passend aussuchen" --> Sofern man eine ausreichend große Auswahl hat, kann man das. Also ist es nützlich, eine große Spieleauswahl zu haben. Aber das ist wieder keine Antwort auf die Frage.
Eine mögliche Antwort wäre: "Durch geeignete Spieleauswahl kann ich meine Stimmung beeinflussen" --> Das ist ein echter Nutzen !

"Zwingen mich zu handeln, sonst ist das Spiel vorbei" --> Einige Spiele machen das. Wenn ich weiterspielen möchte, muss ich mich womöglich bewegen. Durch wegrennen kann man Counterstrike nicht gwinnen. Aber daraus ziehe ich doch keinen Nutzen... Außer vlt, wenn ich die Lethargie einer spielesüchtigen Person behandeln möchte. Was aber eine sehr sehr merkwürdige Kombination wäre.

"Lassen mir die Wahl, wie das Spiel grafisch dargestellt wird" --> Wenn ich Computer oder Konsolenspiele spiele, verspreche ich mir davon, dass...  ich die Wahl habe, wie das Spiel grafisch dargestellt wird. 
Du merkst glaube ich selber, wie wenig Sinn dieser Satz macht.

Zum Vergleich:
Wenn ich Computer oder Konsolenspiele spiele, verspreche ich mir davon, dass... sie mir Gesprächsstoff für den nächsten Schultag geben.
Die Antwort passt wieder zur Fragestellung, genau wie ", dass sie mir eine Möglichkeit zum Stress abbauen geben".


"Bringen mich manchmal richtig zum Nachdenken" --> Klar, wenn ich ich sonst nie zum Denken komme, kann ich dafür auch ein Spiel starten. Ich glaube aber kaum, dass das so gemeint ist.


"Geben mir die Chance, das Spiel an meine Hardware anzupassen" --> Yeah man, ich wollte schon immer mal ein Spiel an meine Hardware anpassen, das gibt mir so ein richtig gutes Gefühl. Das ist einfach kein Nutzen.


Und nochmal wegen dem Schulfach:


> Die Schulfach-Frage dient lediglich der Selbsteinschätzung, wie gut oder schlecht man sich mit eben dieser Technik auskennt.


Mit welcher Technik denn jetzt ? Beispiele für Techniken sind Brustschwimmen, Kraulschwimmen... Computerspiele sind keine Technik. Oder geht es darum, wie gut man im Spielen selbst ist ? Headshots auf große Distanzen, Zelda in Rekordzeit durchspielen...


Warum haben Sie sich für einen Computer als Spielegerät entschieden?
Habe ich nicht. Ich habe mich entschieden, Spiel x auf dem Computer zu spielen, weil wegen darum. Für jedes Spiel gibt es hier andere Gründe.
Spiel Y dagegen spiele ich auf der Wii. Ich habe mich sogar gegen den Computer entschieden.

Benennen Sie Nachteile der Konsole als Spielegerät aus Ihrer Sicht?
Für Spiel Y sehe ich bei der konsole keine Nachteile. Die Wii ist eine wunderbare Konsole für Mario Kart Wii, dass ich auch dann nicht auf dem PC spielen würde, wenn es eine PC Version gäbe.



Aus deiner Sicht scheinen viele der Fragen vielleicht gut gestellt zu sein, aber trotzdem können die Personen, die die Fagen beantworten, dabei etwas völlig anderes im Kopf haben als du. Und wenn die Antwort der Person nicht mit der übereinstimmt, die du am Ende liest, dann ist die Umfrage wertlos, und du kannst dir für die betreffenden Fragen auch gleich Ergebnisse ausdenken.

Ich möchte auch deine Umfrage nicht im allgemeinen kritisieren, das Thema ist mit Sicherheit sehr interessant und viele der Fragen gut gestellt. Aber einige Fragen sind in der derzeitigen Form schlicht nicht beantwortbar bzw. auswertbar.


Edit:


> Damit ist doch gemeint, wie "gut" ich bin in Spielen oder?





> Zockologie war damit sicherlich nicht gemeint, ich würde da am ehesten Programmieren vermuten ( meine Vermutung kann allerdings genauso wahr sein wie 13 Taler Schein  ).


GENAU das meine ich.


----------



## Seeefe (21. März 2013)

Also du zerpflücksts ja schon ziemlich gut Laudian  

also mMn könnte man einige Fragen weglassen wie z.B "ob man in games handeln muss?"

aber sonst ganz gut gemacht die Umfrage 

Jedenfalls möchte ich gesagt haben, das es sehr wohl sehr viele Spieler gibt, die unbedingt das spiel mit min. 60fps spielen wollen/müssen, weil die sonst unzufrieden sind. Das es sehr wohl spieler gibt, die ihre Hardware an Spiele optimieren wollen, viele sogar nur deswegen 
deshalb versteh ich manche aussagen zu den fragen in der umfrage, von Laudian nicht.


----------



## Laudian (21. März 2013)

Nun, die Folge der Optimierung ist mehr Spaß. Oder eine höhere Genauigkeit. Das ist ein Nutzen für mich.
Die Frage lautet aber nicht "Welchen nutzen versprechen sie sich von Optimierungen..." sondern "Welchen Nutzen erhoffen sie sich von Spielen".
Die Optimierung ist dann vlt. eine Voraussetzung für Spaß, für sich gesehen aber kein Nutzen.


----------



## Aysem (23. August 2013)

Die Motive sind auch keine unmittelbaren Motive, sondern abstrakte Vorstellungen (Gratifktionserwartungen), die letztlich zu konkreten Motiven führen. Dahingehend habe ich mich zugegebenermaßen missverständlich ausgedrückt. Ich hatte allerdings die Absicht euch nicht zu sehr mit den zum Teil sehr abstrakten theoretischen Modellen zu verwirren.

Eine Übersicht meiner Ergebnisse sowie mein Fazit findet ihr im Anhang (PDF). Im Prinzip sind dies die letzten Kapitel meiner Diplomarbeit in verkürzter Form.


----------

